# Lost raft



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Why the posts of lost shit with no relevant information?
What country is "dogleg rapid" in?


----------



## Lostandconfused (8 mo ago)

rtsideup said:


> Why the posts of lost shit with no relevant information?
> What country is "dogleg rapid" in?


Your right, south fork of the payette on the staircase section. In idaho


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope you get your raft back bro.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

What time? We put on around 5pm that day and raft wasnt there.


----------



## Buzztheirazz (9 mo ago)

Handle checks out


----------



## Eyedaho (Dec 6, 2017)

Maybe check with Cascade Raft and Kayak. They tend to have a handle on what's going on in that area, and it's possible they would have removed it if it was creating a hazard in the river.

208-793-2221


----------

